# Clearing debris



## Irene in Simantorta (Jul 29, 2018)

Does anyone has recommendations for safely clearing debris this winter? Should I inform the local Bombeiros beforehand? Thanks.


----------



## Irene in Simantorta (Jul 29, 2018)

Sorry for the question - i've found the answer on this website https://www.safecommunitiesportugal.com/land-cleaningprotection/ 
Hope the local Bombeiros will understand some English as my Portugese is not that good yet!


----------

